# Acrylic Tadpole organizer



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Just wanted to show you guys my latest invention  It was getting to be annoying to deal with all the tupperware, so I decided to organize my tadpoles a little. They're now organized vertically in drawers. I don't have too much room on my bench in the frog room so drastic measures had to be taken. 
I will be making a 2nd cabinet, next to it, but with one column of sloping drawers to serve as beached setups where tads will be able to crawl out

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

wow amazing idea looks like it would have easy maintenance.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Marty,

Everything you do is always so professionally done! Good job.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks great for non-cannibalistic tads.

This is my solution *for* cannibalistic tads... the trays were made by Paul (FCA). The bottles from from ABC (bottle company).


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Very beautiful. How long did it take you and how much did it cost?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, very impressive you guys...hey marty, do the tads get enough O2 in the closed drawers?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I like your setup!

Even the canibalistic tads. If not crowded they are perfectly OK. They set up territories and if the tad size is the same there are no problems. If a tad is weak and not developing properly it will get eaten, healthy tads fend for themselves and are OK. If a size diff is visible I split them up. I haven't had any problems, in fact my tads are much, much larger and stronger now then when I had them in individual cups. 



Scott said:


> Looks great for non-cannibalistic tads.
> 
> This is my solution *for* cannibalistic tads... the trays were made by Paul (FCA). The bottles from from ABC (bottle company).


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

I really like that setup. That's something that should be put on the market. I for one would buy it if it were reasonable. Were the drawers a custom job or something he usually sells?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

No, it was custom. I wanted to fit it in that space. This acrylic guy owed me some favours, so what better way to redeem the debt  I am very pleased with the "Tad space saver" :lol: 



CFeeney said:


> I really like that setup. That's something that should be put on the market. I for one would buy it if it were reasonable. Were the drawers a custom job or something he usually sells?


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Very nice!!

There was a similar setup I saw using nuts and bolts type shelf containers. 

Some of those are quite big but probably not as big as yours Marty.

SB


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

hey scott i 
just bought that same rack system yesterday. It is really cool because you can just add and add till it strectches around the whole room. I bought it at the local do-it center from my friends mom. I didnt catch the name of the manufacturer and she said it was purchased at a show of some kind. Ill probably buy up their whole stock for a deal, cause it isnt moving. i guess it takes a frogger to see potential.

hey marty, what do you do with the cannibals? you should create a system like that, it could be way more usefull.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

With these "tad-racks" how do you accomidate when the tads are morphing into froglets, meaning, how do you provide sloping water when legs emerge?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Both of you seem to be using java moss in with your tads? Can I ask why? Also how do you get it to grow in the water? So you have more of it. I have some in a small fish bowl that is still alive, but does not seem to grow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

that tadpole organizer is very cool, i'm jealous, and for many reasons. 
1) you have a nifty little tadpole organizer drawer
2) you have the need for a tadpole drawer
3) you're way more organized than I will ever be. I'm hoping you cleaned everything up right before you took that picture.

I, on the other hand, would love to be/have all of those things one day. although I doubt I'll ever be that organized. right now I have fly cultures all over the house, springtails everywhere along with broms and other tropical plants. it's a real mess. :roll:


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Java moss can live with little light, but to grow it you need a pretty good amount of light.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

WOAH thats amazing! i hope my frogs will breed... in time. Nict tanks!


Paul


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm getting another organizer like that one, but one bank of drawers will be sloped for the morphing tads. It will be another week or two.





kleinhanz said:


> With these "tad-racks" how do you accomidate when the tads are morphing into froglets, meaning, how do you provide sloping water when legs emerge?


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

with the lids on the drawers- is there enough air exchange for the tads? Looks great- just need to add an auto water changing system, with a feeder, and you can take vacations-
TQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

In southwestern ontario java moss , oak leaves are everywhere , much easier to obtain then the frogs :roll: Marty WHAT KIND of tads are you raising in the new set up ?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Oak leaves are all over the place, but Java moss is aquatic...I don't think you can find it here... I thought it was tropical.

I got alanis, g/b auratus and azureus tads in those boxes.




zoso said:


> In southwestern ontario java moss , oak leaves are everywhere , much easier to obtain then the frogs :roll: Marty WHAT KIND of tads are you raising in the new set up ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I've got java moss in with the two tads I have. I was thinking (and have been told) that it would help the water quality, in addition give the tadpoles something to munch on that won't foul the water (I don't think it would suffice as a sole source of food though). I've hadd success growing it in water. I just keep lots of cut up gallon jugs half full of java moss laying around where ever I have light. Every so often I divide one up into a new jug or use it in a tank. I'm pretty sure its growing.

-Tad


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Marty would you mind if I used this design......


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice setup. Looks like it was very well built too; good clear seams.

Paul


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

no problems... go right ahead



joshua_delancey69 said:


> Marty would you mind if I used this design......


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks alot Marty


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

That is very impresive. What do you think the cost is for the setup that your buddy made you. :?:


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

In response to Kyle's question...



> "Both of you seem to be using java moss in with your tads? Can I ask why? Also how do you get it to grow in the water? So you have more of it. I have some in a small fish bowl that is still alive, but does not seem to grow."


If you go to a local fish petshop they will usually have a product called "Flourish" for the health and growth of aquatic plants. This stuff really works but you have to be careful. Its probably not safe for tads so use another container to grow the moss. Also the stuff is very strong, one capful takes care of 60 gallons of water. The guy who sold me it tried it out and killed some fish with it by not reading the directions. Before you introduce the moss to a container with tads I would rinse it off to be safe. I hope this helps.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks a bunch I will have to pick some up.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Flourish is in a line of Seachem plant fertilizers and contains several trace elements needed for plant uptake of macro nutrients which are much more important. NPK. Nitrogen (in the form of Nitrate), Phosphorus (in the form of phosphate), and Potassium. If you want to start adding plant fertilizers, i would suggest first adding the macros (Flourish N, P, and K) and CO2 (Flourish Excel can be used instead of adding gas CO2) and having good amount of light (most important factor for growing moss). If you really want to start growing lots of the moss and set up a sort of moss factory, i would stay away from the flourish (it's sort of expensive) and buy the chemicals in bulk from http://www.gregwatson.com.

To cut things short, if you want to have some extra growth on the side and are not looking at an investment in fertilizers, then you just need to give the java moss a lot of light, "frog fertilizer" should be enough to feed it.

Luke


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am just looking to gorw extra in a small bowl. It is under the light but not growing all that well on just spring water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Is Java moss a natural food for Tads in the wild ? Ive found my E.tricolor tads are nibbling on ponthos and oak leaves only once both start to show some decay. So I dumped the moss and now have a"Tadpole tea" pond in a small fish tank with lots of leaves and a undergravel airation running 24/7. so when I change the tad water I will add some of the decaying leaves and pontho<<excuse my speeling, seems to be working well so far, 50 tads and Ive lost only 2 ,, so far :roll:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Scott,

How do you transition cannibalistic tads from cups to a slopped housing set-up. At what point do you put the morphing tads together or do you?

Thanks,

David



Scott said:


> Looks great for non-cannibalistic tads.
> 
> This is my solution *for* cannibalistic tads... the trays were made by Paul (FCA). The bottles from from ABC (bottle company).


----------

